# Encore une nouvelle ! TADA !!!



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Salut salut !!!  

Petite nouvelle dans le monde des macs, je vais bientôt être l'heureuse maman d'un... MERVEILLEUX IBOOK 12'' :rose: ... Oui c'est tout petit, mais c'est le premier et je vais très bien l'élever...  

Bon, ce post, c'était juste histoire de me présenter à la communauté OH ! merveilleuse des utilisateurs de Mac...  

Je suis bien sûr ouverte à tout conseil pour bien débuter sans me casser la gueule... Car en tant que future maman, je m'informe en attendant bébé...  

 ++  


:love: CHERRY :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Mars 2005)

Bienvenue


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Encore une pitite nioubie et Suisse en plus... :love:

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG :love:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Chouette, encore un p'tit suisse :love:  lol !!! Je vais pas me sentir trop seule comme ca   !

A plus !


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Oh, mais de toute façon, tu seras pas seule ici, y'a plein de petits Suisses, plus ou moins clean.... 

SM ne saurait tarder


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Bienvenue à toi !  :love:


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 
un petit tour ici
www.osxfacile.com


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

En ce moment on a justement un trés beau sujet sur les montres    ainsi qu'un sujet pour se presenter dans le forum" Vous êtes ici" 
Soit la bienvenue sur ce forum


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ainsi qu'un sujet pour se presenter dans le forum" Vous êtes ici"
> Soit la bienvenue sur ce forum


le lien le lien le lien


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Oui mais il a pas le réflexe du modo qui te plante le bon lien au bon moment !


----------



## molgow (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> SM ne saurait tarder



Oui méfie toi de SM 

A part ça, salut et bienvenue à toi


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

OUAH !!! :rateau: 
vous êtes des petits rapides ici pour répondre, ca va me changer de mes forum pour fillettes  

Je vais aller voir les petits liens qu'on m'a conseillé et je vais essayer de me faire une petite place dans ce monde de brutes  

Rho ! Je rigole :love:  !

A plus !


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Le forum Vous êtes ici -> x


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Le forum Vous êtes ici -> x


et non pas vous êtes ici -> X


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et non pas vous êtes ici -> X



Alors Naas, on floode ?


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Pas mal, pas mal le lien perdu sur internet...  

Ca va, je sens que je vais pas m'emmerder ici...  !


Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont mignons !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont mignons !!!!!!! :love:



Salut, moi c'est Max...  

Je t'offre un verre ? :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oh, mais de toute façon, tu seras pas seule ici, y'a plein de petits Suisses


Et même des suissesses :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Hin hin hin....  





    Tu me paies un Powerbook ?


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Heu....


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Elle a tout de suite compris comment ça marche ici !


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Bon ok... 

Je veux bien t'embaucher pour remontre mes horloges si tu veux...


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle a tout de suite compris comment ça marche ici !


 
J'apprends très vite........  

C'est pour ca que bébé iBook ne me résistera pas longtemps quand il arrivera à la maison !!!


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Il va arriver au galop ... 

Je parle du swiss modo hein pas de ton bébé iBook


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok...
> 
> Je veux bien t'embaucher pour remontre mes horloges si tu veux...



Ouais, cool  

On continue en MP ?


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il va arriver au galop ...
> 
> Je parle du swiss modo hein pas de ton bébé iBook


 

Y a assez de montres pour 2 chez moi si jamais mdr !!!


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Je l'aime bien la nouvelle, moi :love: :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)




----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok...
> 
> Je veux bien t'embaucher pour remontre mes horloges si tu veux...


 Encore une expression suisse ? :rose:


----------



## molgow (27 Mars 2005)

Tu remontes jamais tes horloges, Global ?


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Ouais je viens de remarquer que mes doigts vont plus vite que mon esprit...  

Je voulais dire REMONTER bien suuuuuuuur....


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> le lien le lien le lien


  je suis pas modo, d'où je me permet quelques experiences nioubigogique


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Arrête d'embêter la nouvelle


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

T'inquiète pas... J'ai de la répartie  ... Vous êtes aussi adeptes du bizutage ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2005)

Bienvenue Chérie   



			
				Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> ... ca va me changer de mes forum pour fillettes  ...



bon tu connais déjà SM donc apparemment...  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu remontes jamais tes horloges, Global ?


 Non, je me les fais remonter


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Et comment 

Et là encore ils sont gentils car je les surveille, prêt à les bannir s'ils approchent trop de la jolie nouvelle 

Niarg !


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> bon tu connais déjà SM donc apparemment... :rateau:


 
Ben non justement pas.......... mais j'en entends déjà bien parler...


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

j'embête personne, j'incite juste cette charmante nioubie  perdue à se familiariser avec ces forums, leur organisation et ses boulets


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenu *Cherie*



_Note interne: penser à bannir le concombre _


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et comment
> 
> Et là encore ils sont gentils car je les surveille, prêt à la bannir s'ils approchent trop de la jolie nouvelle
> 
> Niarg !


 

C'est ti pas mignooooooon !!! :rose: 


Mais j'suis une grande fille hein !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et comment
> 
> Et là encore ils sont gentils car je les surveille, prêt à la bannir s'ils approchent trop de la jolie nouvelle
> 
> Niarg !


 Pfff :sleep:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pfff :sleep:


 

Moi j'aime bien les gentils...


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'embête personne, j'incite juste cette charmante nioubie  perdue à se familiariser avec ces forums, leur organisation et ses boulets



Je crois qu'en tant que modo, c'est un peu mon rôle d'aider les jolies nioubies suisses perdues....


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi je suis gentil :rose: mais je ne te l'ai pas prouvé BIENVENUE


----------



## molgow (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien les gentils...



Non non c'est pas de la gentillesse...

Tu as encore des choses à apprendre sur les hommes


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Rrrrrrrrrrr (oui je sais faire le chat, ca vous la coupe hein !) !!!  

Mais faut aussi que j'apprenne sur le tas, j'aime bien faire mes propres expériences...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Euh sinon c'est quoi la question ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'en tant que modo, c'est un peu mon rôle d'aider les jolies nioubies suisses perdues....



imagines un instant que c'est peut être sonny qui s'amuse avec un nouveau pseudo... si c'est la cas, il doit se faire pipi dessus là le sonnylove®...     :rateau:


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Et c'est pas tout, y'a Mackie qui va certainement pas tarder


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh sinon c'est quoi la question ?


 
Heu.... ben j'en ai pas posée... J'ai juste dit que "tout conseil" était le bienvenu....


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrrrrrrrr (oui je sais faire le chat, ca vous la coupe hein !) !!!


 
Nan je viens de regarder eh ben nan! 



			
				Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut aussi que j'apprenne sur le tas, j'aime bien faire mes propres expériences...


 
Le tas c'est moi! 
_Louis XIV_


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> imagines un instant que c'est sonny qui s'amuse avec un nouveau pseudo...



Tu penses bien que j'ai vérifié avec mes pouvoirs de modo que tu n'as pas, petit padawan


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pas tout, y'a Mackie qui va certainement pas tarder


 
Chouette... encore tout pleins de petits camarades à se faire................


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan je viens de regarder eh ben nan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Et il a de l'humouuuuuuur............ encore un qui aime bien jouer sur les mots, on va bien s'amuser...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

"Camarades" .... C'est bien le mot ....  

Et faut pas oublier Spyro qui est .... très chaleureux !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Et il a de l'humouuuuuuur............ encore un qui aime bien jouer sur les mots, on va bien s'amuser...


 
youpi!

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Chouette... encore tout pleins de petits camarades à se faire................


 :love:  :rose:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> "Camarades" .... C'est bien le mot ....


 
Je trouve ca............................ convivial...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses bien que j'ai vérifié avec mes pouvoirs de modo que tu n'as pas, petit padawan



arrêtes, là c'est moi qui me fait pipi dessus...   :rateau:  :bebe:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ca............................ convivial...



C'est donc très bien ... Tu vas te plaire ici.


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> arrêtes, là c'est moi qui me fait pipi dessus... :rateau: :bebe:


 
Fais gaffe, ca tache........


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> arrêtes, là c'est moi qui me fait pipi dessus... :rateau: :bebe:


 
Modérateurs!!!!! :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Chouette... encore tout pleins de petits camarades à se faire................



Encore si jeune et si innocente.... :rateau:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc très bien ... Tu vas te plaire ici.


 
C'est déjà le cas.................................... :love:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Encore si jeune et si innocente.... :rateau:


 
Innocente ??? 

Hin hin hin..........


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Modérateurs!!!!! :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà le cas.................................... :love:



Aaaaah tant mieux ! :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Qui à laissé traîner le manuel de l'UltraFlood ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, ca tache........



sinon, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses bien que j'ai vérifié avec mes pouvoirs de modo que tu n'as pas, petit padawan


 jeune, tu as surtout le pouvoir de nous laisser sans voix


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Innocente ???
> 
> Hin hin hin..........



RRRRRRrrrrrr..... :rateau:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Pas tous en même temps, je vais jamais m'en sortir


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui à laissé traîner le manuel de l'UltraFlood ?



Pas moi, ça fait longtemps que j'ai plus besoin de le lire


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui à laissé traîner le manuel de l'UltraFlood ?


 
Faut bien que je m'entraine.......


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui à laissé traîner le manuel de l'UltraFlood ?



C'est pas toi ?


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> sinon, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ?


 

Trop viril pour moi... Je préfère Roméo et Juliette mdr !!!!


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> RRRRRRrrrrrr..... :rateau:


 
Miaou ?


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Pas tous en même temps, je vais jamais m'en sortir



Tu vois ma petite, c'est ceci que nous nommons ici le _flood_


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> RRRRRRrrrrrr..... :rateau:



Ppuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ... (ça c'est monsieur le chat)


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Pas tous en même temps, je vais jamais m'en sortir


 Imax cesse d'embeter la dame !




(excusez le, il est innocent, c'est pas facile tous les jours vous savez)


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui à laissé traîner le manuel de l'UltraFlood ?


 Je sais pas mais on est pas mal à l'avoir ramassé


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ppuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ... (ça c'est monsieur le chat)


 
Wouhou !!!

Je vais faire un élevage...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Que de connaissances


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Imax cesse d'embeter la dame !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Merci mon brave..........................


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Oh un poisson


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Avec tous ces chats c'est pas prudent ...


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh un poisson


 
J'ai du louper un post...... zut...


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon brave..........................


 :affraid: vous voilà bien familière, on a pas encore gardé les boulets ensemble ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh un poisson


 C'est un pote à toi ? au fait, il est où bob ?


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Avec tous ces chats c'est pas prudent ...


 chats en periode de rut, les poissons dansent S


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

_Note interne: Penser à bannir Grug_


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Avec tous ces chats c'est pas prudent ...


 chats en periode de rut, les poissons dansent


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: vous voilà bien familière, on a pas encore gardé les boulets ensemble ?


 
Navrée de vous avoir froissé très cher...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est un pote à toi ? au fait, il est où bob ?


 Dans son ananas


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Imax cesse d'embeter la dame !
> (excusez le, il est innocent, c'est pas facile tous les jours vous savez)



soit cool Grug, il faut bien que puberté se passe... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> chats en periode de rut, les poissons dansent S



Moi perso mes moutons me suffisent !


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du louper un post...... zut...


 indice : c'est un poisson jaune


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> indice : c'est un poisson jaune



Orange non ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dans son ananas


 :mouais: comprend pas :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> indice : c'est un poisson jaune


 
Je viens de le croiser merci...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> indice : c'est un poisson jaune


 Indice 2 : avec un pot de chambre sur la tête


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Bientôt 6 pages, pas mal pour une petite nouvelle, respect !! :love:

Je peux t'offrir un verre dans l'espace VIP réservé aux modos ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Orange non ?


 les deux


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

qui me fait un resumé de 102 post en 1h32 minutes de flood?


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de le croiser merci...


 de rien 
Tu le croiseras sous d'autres formes surement


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt 6 pages, pas mal pour une petite nouvelle, respect !! :love:
> 
> Je peux t'offrir un verre dans l'espace VIP réservé aux modos ? :love:


 
C'est trop d'honneur... :rose:  Tu pourras toujours venir m'aider à mettre mon iBook en route quand il sera là.... Je suis pas sûre d'y arriver toute seule...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

c'est tout 
on a du commencer trop tard :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui me fait un resumé de 102 post en 1h32 minutes de flood?



C'est facile ... Y'a une nouvelle, et iMax s'est jeté dessus ...


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui me fait un resumé de 102 post en 1h32 minutes de flood?



C'est pas compliqué, y'a juste une jolie nouvelle (suisse, étudiante :rateau: ) qui vient de se pointer , car elle va avoir un petit nibook :love:


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui me fait un resumé de 102 post en 1h32 minutes de flood?


 C'est simple, c'est juste le "bienvenue" d'une nouvelle mac useuse


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Mon explication est bien mieux ...


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mon explication est bien mieux ...


 c'est vrai


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui me fait un resumé de 102 post en 1h32 minutes de flood?



heu... ok : c'est le printemps... et certains habitués font une poussée d'hormones    :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas compliqué, y'a juste une jolie nouvelle (suisse, étudiante :rateau: ) qui vient de se pointer , car elle va avoir un petit nibook :love:


 Comme ça ?


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est facile ... Y'a une nouvelle, et iMax s'est jeté dessus ...



Non non, pas du tout... Je fais juste faire le tour du propriétaire a cette pauvre petite nioubie perdue, afin que l'immersion dans ce monde de brutes ne soit pas trop difficile pour elle 

Ce que vous pouvez etre mauvaise langue


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Vous avez bien résumé la situation..........


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

*bienvenue * 



sonny et company sont pas encore la?


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui me fait un resumé de 102 post en 1h32 minutes de flood?


 une concurrente pour toi qui mets le jeune imax dans un etat d'exitation jusquelà jamais observé chez un moderateur, même des forums techniques les plus obscurs


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bienvenue *


 
Merciiiii !!!


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> une concurrente pour toi qui mets le jeune imax dans un etat d'exitation jusquelà jamais observé chez un moderateur, même des forums techniques les plus obscurs


 

A ce point ???


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ce que vous pouvez etre mauvaise langue



Langue de chat ???


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non non, pas du tout... Je fais juste faire le tour du propriétaire a cette pauvre petite nioubie perdue, afin que l'immersion dans ce monde de brutes ne soit pas trop difficile pour elle



C'est louable comme attitude, non ?


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> heu... ok : c'est le printemps... et certains habitués font une poussée d'hormones    :rateau:


   

et qui se charge de lui expliquer que c'est pas grave à son age ?


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Langue de chat ???   /D


 

Ron-ron en boîte ?


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est louable comme attitude, non ?


 

Oh oui alors ! Merci monsieur iMax ! :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Ca sent le Mao


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> heu... ok : c'est le printemps... et certains habitués font une poussée d'hormones    :rateau:


 :AAAAAArrrrgl: mais pourquoi tu edites du floude ?  ça perd toute la poesie


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le Mao


 Zeitoune


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le Mao



Tu veux pas dire le miaou ?


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui alors ! Merci monsieur iMax ! :love:



:rateau:


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est louable comme attitude, non ?


  

tu connais des fleuristes ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Ron-ron en boîte ?



On peut dire ça ....


----------



## Franswa (28 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Langue de chat ???


 chat dépend... :rose:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

Au fait,

merci à ceux qui m'ont envoyé des coups d'boule, je viens de les voir.... :love:


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> A ce point ???


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu connais des fleuristes ?


 
Belle sortie...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :AAAAAArrrrgl: mais pourquoi tu edites du floude ?  ça perd toute la poesie



t'as raison... je dois vieillir...    :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Au fait,
> 
> merci à ceux qui m'ont envoyé des coups d'boule, je viens de les voir.... :love:


  toi aussi tu pourras bientot


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> une concurrente pour toi qui mets le jeune imax dans un etat d'exitation jusquelà jamais observé chez un moderateur, même des forums techniques les plus obscurs




  tu oublies mon age mon cher !!!!! 


non, plutot une concourrence a ma fifille que depuis 3 jours
elle est en possession d' un ipod mini rose   
mais pas dit qu'elle abandonne son pc pour le mac qui prends la poussiere !!  


et puis depuis quand moi je vous mets en exitation ?        :love:


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le Mao


pas mieux


----------



## Muti (28 Mars 2005)

attention petite nouvelle ,tu es tombée dans un univers impitoyable, ici c'est Dallas,tu peux pas imaginer,je ne suis pas là depuis longtemps,mais je m'accroche et j'aime ça(un peu mazo,sans doute!) bienvenue et bon voyage sur macge!


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt 6 pages, pas mal pour une petite nouvelle, respect !! :love:
> 
> Je peux t'offrir un verre dans l'espace VIP réservé aux modos ? :love:




Maxime ! 

Tu en mets de partout, arrête de baver. 

Et dois-je te rappeler plusieurs choses ?

1. Tu n'est pas modo. Tu es en vert pour des questions géostratégiques qui tiennent à l'équilibre entre les suisses romands, les belges et les français. Alors tu cesses immédiatement de faire le cake et d'essayer d'abuser cette jeune demoiselle en lui faisant croire que tu as les clés de quoi que ce soit. 
2. Tu ne peux en aucun cas alimenter un fil de flood. Même pour masquer tes éjaculations précoces.
3. Cette jeune nioubie doit impérativement passer par la réception, où du personnel compétent s'occupera d'elle. 
 :rateau:

Vous avez assez floodé pour ce soir, ce fil est fermé, mes biquets.


----------

